# Wsus



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

In our company we have got 2 domains. DOMAIN A Computers are all registered in the WSUS for windows updates but DOMAIN B computers are not recognized by the WSUS. Is there a way where I can add these computers to the same WSUS Server?

Thanks.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Setup a new WSUS server for Domain B and make it a "downstream" server of the one in Domain A. Whatever you approve in A will be passed along to B.


----------

